
Current Senior Google Engineer Goes Public: Tech Is “Dangerous,” “Taking Sides” - Fjolsvith
https://veritas.cmail19.com/t/j-l-mdtyujl-trihjlhlc-r/
======
pashabitz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas)

The group's productions have been widely criticized and dismissed as
misleading, fabricated or taken out of context; a failed attempt to sting The
Washington Post led to widespread mockery.[4][5] O'Keefe and Project Veritas
have been sued for defamation repeatedly, at least one of those suits leading
to an apology and $100,000 payment.[6][7][8] O'Keefe has been barred from
fundraising for Project Veritas in Florida and other states because of his
federal criminal record for entering a federal building under fraudulent
pretenses.[9]

~~~
aphextim
Although he has had a record of stuff in the past try this.

Google search, "project veritas defamation lawsuit"

See how many of the top results 9 of 10 are all libel lawsuits they have
gotten thrown out or actually won.

Investigative journalism like this is pretty much dead and even through
sometimes they may be wrong, it seems like 9 out of 10 is a pretty good
record.

~~~
fooey
They're not investigative journalism, they cut and edit video and stories to
create lies in support of a predetermined narrative.

They're propagandist tabloid journalism with a video camera

------
Omatic810
Be aware that this is from Project Veritas, an organization that is notorious
for lying and misleading videos. Here's a quick list of their previous
attempts:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/james-okeefe-project-
veritas...](https://www.businessinsider.com/james-okeefe-project-veritas-
sting-fails-2017-11)

------
Majromax
Note that as of this writing, the submitted link appears to be a tracking link
from an e-mail campaign.

------
fooey
Linking through a veritas tracking url isn't great

------
ap3
What is cmail19.com ?

------
Copenjin
A lot of "maybe" and "i think" from this guy.

~~~
mistermann
Stating uncertainty when you are uncertain should be considered proper
behavior.

Contrast that with how respectful, trustworthy news sites _often_ present
stories such as the MAGA hat kids. Do articles from organizations that write
mildly slanted stories like that, or such articles themselves, get memory-
holed on HN as quickly and efficiently as this one did?

------
onyva
Tech is dangerous but also right wing spin machine.

Planned Parenthood recordings (2008) ACORN videos (2009) NPR video (2011)
Americans United for Change videos ... Give us a break.

Wikipedia: A month before the launch of Donald Trump's presidential campaign,
the Trump Foundation donated $10,000 to O'Keefe's Project Veritas.

------
smacktoward
This video is from Project Veritas
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas)).

As a friendly reminder, Project Veritas has been repeatedly caught out
selectively editing and manipulating their footage, and setting up their
subjects in "sting" operations where their words can be misrepresented and
taken out of context, in order to score right-wing ideological points. (See
[https://www.npr.org/2011/03/14/134525412/Segments-Of-NPR-
Got...](https://www.npr.org/2011/03/14/134525412/Segments-Of-NPR-Gotcha-Video-
Taken-Out-Of-Context), [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/05/30/james-
okeefe-a...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/05/30/james-okeefe-
accidentally-stings-himself), [https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/james-
okeefe-helps-was...](https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/james-okeefe-helps-
washington-post/) for just a few examples.)

Given their history, I would not trust anything in a Project Veritas video to
be an accurate representation of its subject's actual opinions or intent.

------
CydeWeys
From the Wikipedia article:

"Project Veritas is an American right-wing[1][2] non-profit organization. It
was founded in 2010 by James O'Keefe. Its stated mission is "to investigate
and expose corruption, dishonesty, self-dealing, waste, fraud, and other
misconduct in both public and private institutions in order to achieve a more
ethical and transparent society."[3] The group's productions have been widely
criticized and dismissed as misleading, fabricated or taken out of context; a
failed attempt to sting The Washington Post led to widespread mockery.[4][5]
O'Keefe and Project Veritas have been sued for defamation repeatedly, at least
one of those suits leading to an apology and $100,000 payment.[6][7][8]
O'Keefe has been barred from fundraising for Project Veritas in Florida and
other states because of his federal criminal record for entering a federal
building under fraudulent pretenses."

Seems like this should be taken with a grain of salt.

------
aphextim
Bets on how long until YouTube removes this video like the last few
interviews?

I'm thinking by this time tomorrow it'll be gone.

~~~
onyva
No need to remove imho. Simply add a warning before and during about these
people and a link to the Wikipedia article. It’s actually good to inform
people of what their watching rather than ignore it. This is a great example
of high production value in fake news.

